# New Cognitive Functions Questionnaire.



## Bergapten (Nov 2, 2017)

> Like I've told others via PM, don't be fooled if I switch from INFJ. I definitely prefer INFJ.
> I'm shift into denial mode occasionally and want to tear the INFJ stereotypes apart, for reasons I can't really express.
> I already knew I was an INFJ before coming across the inspirations for this quiz, but yes, it does further support it - if only because it feeds into my mental images of the judging functions.
> 
> ...


Actually, I have noticed this of more "true" INFJs, actually - they seem extremely resistant to their typing; it's almost as if they actively repress their INFJ nature. It could actually be due to your Fe trying to repress any sort of individuality/relative rarity that the MBTI type gives?

I also know the stereotypes are almost completely inaccurate, at times. I heavily suspect my mother is a very strong INFJ, and she loathes the stereotypes of the type.




> This might sound weird but even though you relate to Ni in the dominant and auxiliary positions, it looks like where Ni really is for you is way down in the 6th and 7th positions.
> 
> I would suggest you're like an INFP from those statistics, but, I updated the test and it should be easier to follow along with and understand, and I included an example for ease of use as well, give the new one a shot, I really think it'll be more usable.



I get where you are coming from, actually - but I am not sure about INFP; my partner is an INFP, so is my best friend, and I am definitely not an INFP. At least not a textbook one, anyway. But perhaps this new format will help elucidate that? Maybe I am an unusual one. I am all for very wide and differing opinions, as I think that breaks the stereotypes that people automatically intimate about the 16 types along the way. That can only help others.

And again, thank you for this thread @Turi . I am going to try the new format. If no-one wants to read the explanations, that's fine, heh. It was also about seeing how viscerally I responded to it, as well.


-------------


*JUDGING FUNCTIONS

Introverted Thinking (Ti):*


*I enjoy learning theories and problem-solving, and as I've grown up I have come to appreciate developing basic frameworks to understand principles.*

_This one speaks to me the most, but three were very close. I am a very theoretical person - I always have been - but I have used my theoretical knowledge to solves problems or to use in other creative ways. I hardly use theory to suit a conventional method of deduction, unless assignments or constructs restrain me (even then, I try to steer away from convention).

In fact, as a kid, I loved murder mysteries, and always was the best at solving them. At least getting to the solution; sometimes the details would be slightly missing.
_


*Extraverted Thinking (Te):*


*I take a systematic approach to life, creating order where there is none. I structure my thoughts and things using logic and objective measures of success.*

_This would be the one out of them all that speaks to me, though one more was close. It isn't always what others would define as "order", but I definitely have to have my order. People who mess that up can be subject to my ire, heh.

For example, this post had to be able to be read easily; bolding the things that need to be highlighted, and the questionnaire needed to be delineated from the opening pre-amble. 

I also am heavily influenced by objective measures of success, such as prestige, money, responsibility, respect (though I understand respect isn't as tangible as the others)._


*Introverted Feeling (Fi):


I easily recognise what is important to myself and others, I am excellent at detecting phonies and deception.*

_Not much else on the Fi registered for me, but this particular one is a *big* part of my personality. I cannot stand deception and manipulation on a personal level, and I will always try to spot those who are disingenuous. I do it on reality shows, through pictures, through phone conversations and vis-a-vis. I usually register it unconsciously at first (there's a joke in my family that I get vendettas about people "just because", due to my lack of explanation as to why), but I definitely consciously want to work out why, as it could be a false reading.

It usually isn't, though._


*Extraverted Feeling (Fe):


I can have extremes of indifference about how others feel about myself, or of feeling unloved.*

_This one is the best one for Fe, at least in context of my family and friends. But one other was close. I often shut out others and feel "indifferent" to what they can think of me at times, because I secretly care a bit too much. Most times? Don't give that much of a thought - I am stable.
But it is really noticeable when we have fights, and I get very, very upset about how they will perceive me.

Actually, that last part extends to colleagues and acquaintances sometimes. I can mask myself and become what people want me to be for short periods of time, because of this. I hate conflict on a core scale._


*PERCEIVING FUNCTIONS


Introverted Sensing (Si):


I know and accurately recall past details with tremendous ease, I am a storehouse of information, I carry past traditions on in order to secure the future.*

_Two were almost equal, but this deserved an explanation. The first part? That is me, in many ways. But it comes with dome caveats. I have an extremely good memory, but it doesn't quite work like episodic memory, and sometimes doesn't come really easily. It more comes in bursts; when someone tells me something, it is as if a light bulb goes off, and 1632019 bits of information come into my head. Some information is unrelated, but most are somewhat to do with the point at hand. Then I can go off in tangents from that one idea, spouting immense knowledge about it. As a University friend once said: "Where the *2#$ did all that come from? You know a lot about a lot of things, don't you?"

But carry past traditions into the future? No. I generally detest nostalgia, past-looking and being stuck in that realm. I always look into the future, if I deviate from the present._


*Extraverted Sensing (Se):*


*I am aware of physical surrounding and facts, as I've grown up I have come to enjoy and appreciate sports and/or other physical recreational activities.

I can have extremes of either overindulging food and sports, or doing nothing.*

_These were combined, for me. When I was younger, I was a top level gymnast and professional ballet dancer. I was very good at artistic sports, and I am quite co-ordinated with my feet (hand/eye not as good, but still much better than a few people I know). But I had a tendency to just throw myself into gymnastics, not caring about pain or sickness. I didn't do that for dance. Maybe because I loved gymnastics more?

Now? I have a huge tendency to over-eat. I really do. I am just lucky I have a pretty good metabolism, but I give absolutely no figs for eating in moderation. I then do nothing at all, and would rather be a sedentary sloth than to anything important. I am a daydreaming, idea-churning sloth, me thinks, heh._


*Introverted Intuition (Ni):*


*I have a sense of knowing what the future will bring, I receive premonitions and behave accordingly.

I use insights to achieve goals, I see complete solutions and automatically know what to do.*

_These two are the most like me, but two more stuck out to me as well. I often ruminate for a while aimlessly, just bouncing around my house listening to music, then I will see exactly what I need to do with what it is I am needing to do. I then break that down into small pieces of information, then flesh out the minutiae.

Then sometimes, I just see how something will go, but don't flesh it out because there's no point. I often do this in social situations. It's why I am not very argumentative, or at least a selective debater. My favourite motto is: "Why argue when I can just see they won't change their mind?" People don't understand that, sometimes, but I can usually just see whether my ideas will influence myself/others or not. It’s the same with most things in my life. I just have a tendency to understand how events/things will take place, either specifically or generally._


*Extraverted Intuition (Ne):*


*I can have extremes of over-reading negative implications or intentions where there are none.*

_There was another which was close, but this won out. My mother used to always say I sometimes read things that were never there. I never understood, but I think it was because I had very bad depression and anxiety, and reacted to everything in a very catastrophic manner. These days? Much better. It's rare for me to be wrong about something negative, or read into things that badly.

...it sometimes still happens, however._


-------------


If I had to rank them by how strongly I felt with each statement I related to the most, it'd go:


*Ni > Fi >> Ti > Se > Ne > Te = Se > Fe.*


There'd be a few changes for the overall (for example, Fi would be lower), though I know Ni would stay the same.

And in conclusion to this unbelievably long response? Still not sure, really.

[I narrowed down the choices, as I felt I left it too broad in the first edit]


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Rouskyrie said:


> Whoops, I forgot to add that.
> 
> Ni: I can relate to *"Although I may be drawn to fulfill a dream of the future, I generally focus on the here and now - sudden insights seem to come to me out of nowhere."* which would line up perfectly with ESTP, but I relate slightly more to *"I can be stubborn about my own insights, and I can also insist on something not happening."*


It's such a slight shift, but it confuses the Ne v Se thing.

Do you relate to any of the 8th phrases in any of the sections to a large degree?

If you _had_ to pick one, which out of the 5th phrase for Ni and the 5th phrase for Si would you pick as being most accurate to you?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Turi said:


> It's such a slight shift, but it confuses the Ne v Se thing.
> 
> Do you relate to any of the 8th phrases in any of the sections to a large degree?
> 
> If you _had_ to pick one, which out of the 5th phrase for Ni and the 5th phrase for Si would you pick as being most accurate to you?


I can't say that I relate to any of the 8th phrases to a large degree, no. 

If I had to pick one, I'd say Si as the 5th phrase.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Rouskyrie said:


> I can't say that I relate to any of the 8th phrases to a large degree, no.
> 
> If I had to pick one, I'd say Si as the 5th phrase.


I'd suggest ESTP from this, then, I understand this more than a little dodgy because the way you relate to the functions could easily support an ENTP conclusion and IIRC I typed you as an ENTP previously so I can't help but feel a little bias towards that, it just makes sense considering your responses to that other questionnaire and your responses here.

For what it's worth, I absolutely believe you're a dominant extraverted perceiver, everything can be lined up beautifully, and if you are an ESTP this would explain why other people have typed you as coming across as an xNFJ in the past, perhaps you've been under the grip of inferior Ni and Fe has been sort of leading you astray a little.
Total hypotheticals.


I would recommend diving way into Se and Ne and deciding which one is more natural... not which one you do best, or can do best, but which one is less effort, default state sort of thing, which one you tend to prefer without any thought whatsoever.


----------



## Yvonne. (Jun 18, 2017)

Interesting. Thanks for this, Turi!

As for my results:

*Introverted Thinking (Ti):* 

"I enjoy learning theories and problem-solving, and as I've grown up I have come to appreciate developing basic frameworks to understand principles."

*Extraverted Thinking (Te):*

"I may ignore signs of inefficient order, and waste time trying to organise things when stressed."

*Introverted Feeling (Fi):*

"I may be critical about my own, and other peoples personal beliefs to the point I get stuck on them."

*Extraverted Feeling (Fe):*

I think this:

"I enjoy connecting with others and making them comfortable."

However, this resonated as well (but may stem from social anxiety more than anything):

"Although I may feel responsible for others feelings, I sometimes struggle to find the right thing to say and can be perceived as being insensitive because of this."

*Introverted Sensing (Si):*

"I can have extremes of either ignoring the past, or getting stuck in it."

*Extraverted Sensing (Se):*

"Although I may need tangible, real-world facts, I become overwhelmed by them."

*Introverted Intuition (Ni):*

This:

"I use insights to achieve goals, I see complete solutions and automatically know what to do."

Or this:

"I enjoy imagining and conceptualizing, as I grow up I have become drawn to the mystic and symbolic."

I'm leaning toward the former.

*Extraverted Intuition (Ne):*

"I can be stubborn about recognising hidden meaning and connections."

If I were to rank these statements by how much I relate, it'd look like: Ni > Se > Fe > Te > Si > Fi > Ti > Ne. Not sure what to think about that...


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

Turi said:


> This is interesting, from this information, I'd suggest:
> 
> Likely an F type, seems Fi at first glance, but you note you definitely do not relate to inferior Fe (can you elaborate on why you don't resonate with that one?), and you do relate to inferior Ti, so I question whether it's truly Fe. Either way, definite preference for F.
> Your reasoning for Fi in tertiary almost comes across as Fe.. what causes do you feel you champion, or would like to?
> ...


"Although I may feel responsible for others feelings, I sometimes struggle to find the right thing to say and can be perceived as being insensitive because of this."

I can give you an example or two of how I definitely don't relate to that statement and inferior Fe.

Ex. 1 In a friend group I used to be in, I and another friend would always fall into Good Cop (me) and Bad Cop (her) roles. I was always the one who wanted to take it easy on the other friends, see their point of view, take into consideration their feelings, not be harsh, while she was the exact opposite being the type to be blunt, tough love, tell you to "suck it up" and basically stop being so stupid. She would likely relate to that statement herself, actually.

Ex. 2 In fb land, I recently saw someone make the mistake of making a post that made a lot of people mad saying how they found a certain profession to be "disgusting" and how no one would ever want to date anyone of that profession. I found it to be pretty irritating and in my head I was thinking, 'Wow, look at this idiot. Not only do I not agree with their opinion and think there's harmful consequences to the people of this profession by viewing them like this, they made the mistake of not wording it in a way that would be less offensive and then wondered why people got so mad at them. Seriously, they could have just left out the word 'disgusting' and said how they personally didn't like it and things could have went much better, but nope, they're obviously too dumb to realise that.' 

Of course I restrained myself from saying anything like that to them because I didn't think it would be wise. I did, however, get them to say they were wrong about a point they were arguing related to it by sending them a link to an article talking about how the specific point they were mentioning was wrong.

"Causes". Well, I seem to particularly have a passion for the idea of uncovering corruption, finding truth, exposing people who try to deceive or harm others. There is kind of a thrill to the idea as well. 

For the "Fe devilish position" thing, it should be taken into consideration that the person answering this is someone who had a dysfunctional childhood and family life that caused quite a few issues - attachment issues being among them. As for the "Fi" part, I was actually less certain about that one.

As for filling that out again, eh... I could go into it a bit more, but there's too much uncertainty making it difficult to fill it out more than I already did. A lot of it I feel like if I can't come up with an answer immediately for it, I'd need processing time to figure out what goes where and how it does or does not relate to me. But I guess I could drag out a few statements that I do relate to or have something to say about? 

From the Te section:

I am great at keeping track of time, re-structuring what isn't working, and curbing emotions in order to reach goals. - "curbing emotions in order to reach goals". Hahahahaha. No. 

Although I may want to be more efficient, I find it difficult to stick to schedules.

I may be critical about, or just about immobilized by lack of order and structure. - Going back to that graphic design class that I've mentioned in the past, the teacher used to give us packets that would take us step-by-step through what we'd need to do in a project and how to do it, and he'd also give us schedules showing when a project would be, how long it would last, etc. I liked this. Then he decided to do away with both of these and instead of have the packets, demonstrate to us himself how to complete the projects. My ability to function in that class went downhill fast after this. I never knew when the deadlines would be, always thought they were sooner than they really were, and I could never remember anything he showed us and didn't have it written down, either, so I didn't even know how to complete them. 

I can have extremes of highly subjective logic, and be prone to over-organising things and personal attacks. - I'm never the type to "over-organize", but if this has to do with stress behavior, I have had moments where I get really stressed out and over-stimulated and suddenly want to organize things. As for the personal attacks part... I'm not harsh or critical with friends or a lot of people, but it sure can be a different story if the person I'm talking to has done or said something I think could or did harm someone. Or if I just think they're an all-around terrible person. I once saw someone call another person mediocre and weak and I had a lot of insults to throw at them about what a jerk I thought they were.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Turi said:


> @Emulsions - that suggests to me a solid preference for Se, as you list it as the only one you related to in the dominant position, Si matches in 5th position and Ni is matched in the inferior position.
> 
> Therefore Se dominant makes sense, and that you relate to it in the tertiary and critical parent position as well suggests you could likely do with working in your introverted judging function.
> 
> ...


Hmm ESXP, never actually considered that but god damn I must be the most silent and least social ESXP. Better grasp of Se I'm guessing atm? The thing is, if I were myself 5 years ago where I would be around 14, I would relate more to the Ti description. But I'm finding less connected to it now.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Emulsions said:


> Hmm ESXP, never actually considered that but god damn I must be the most silent and least social ESXP. Better grasp of Se I'm guessing atm? The thing is, if I were myself 5 years ago where I would be around 14, I would relate more to the Ti description. But I'm finding less connected to it now.


Why do you feel less connected to it?
Do you relate more closely to Ti or Fi, as you understand them?

Do you relate more closely to Ti or Fi in the auxiliary position, according to this questionnaire?
I.E, which one of these more closely resembles you, in general:

"I quickly analyze how to improve even complex systems."
"I easily recognise what is important to myself and others, I am excellent at detecting phonies and deception."


Another question for you - do you find the only way to defend yourself against overwhelming stimulation, is to withdraw emotionally?

An example of this might manifest as say, you smell some tasty AF KFC but you're trying to eat healthy - the urge to go get summadat is so powerful you can damn near taste that 'riginal seasoning on your tongue - right at *this* moment, would you agree the most natural way for you to _resist _this temptation, is to withdraw emotionally?

Emotions and KFC sounds weird. But consider thoughts along the lines of "I don't need this stuff" "It's not that great anyway" etc, imagine a voice inside your head essentially trying to throw you off of the temptation by downplaying it and critiquing it, making it sound like something you don't really want, something you don't really like enough to destroy your diet etc.

This is resisting temptation by 'withdrawing emotionally' - are those kinds of thoughts how you overcome such obstacles?
Don't worry about all the times, probably the majority of the time.. that you've caved into these kinds of temptations.



Another really basic question - are your interests mostly geared towards people, or are they more geared towards competition, risk and strategy.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Turi said:


> Everything basically lines up perfectly for ESTP.
> 
> I'm curious as to whether how well you relate to Ne as a dominant function is actually a byproduct of Se.
> 
> ...


I believe That resonates with me perfectly!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

undsietanzt said:


> @Turi
> Ti: 3. I enjoy learning theories and problem-solving, and as I've grown up I have come to appreciate developing basic frameworks to understand principles.
> 
> Te: 7. I may ignore signs of inefficient order, and waste time trying to organise things when stressed.
> ...


From this information, I can definitely understand your confusion.

I think the most likely possibilities are either that you're an introverted ENFP (highly relate to Fi, Ne and you have clear issues with Si, relating to it in 4th or 8th position, or INFJ as a lot of it fits, and perhaps you're going through a period in your life that has you feeling quite self-critical at the moment, which would explain the higher Fi results.


I believe the case for INFJ is more likely - you've lined up Fe in auxiliary, Ti in tertiary, Se in inferior, Fi in the critical parent role, Te in the deceiving role and Si in the devilish role.

This is almost the exact INFJ stack.


The biggest issue is obviously that you relate to dominant Fi, not Ni - it's a stretch, but I postulate that at the moment, something is going on in your life and you're beating yourself up about it a fair bit - this is why you would appear very much like an Fi type - IIRC, I typed you as an Fi type a week or so ago in a different thread - this is what we're seeing at the moment, but INFP doesn't really seem accurate, when taking into consideration your responses here.

If you're an INFJ, I would highly advise you to do some research on dominant Ni and auxiliary Fe, and what INFJs can do to better develop themselves - actually, here is an article that should be pretty dead-on for you:

https://www.stellarmaze.com/fi-in-infjs/

Have a read of that, and let me know your thoughts, the rest of it adds up nicely for INFJ, so eh, this is my best theory, not relating to your own dominant function is iffy, but understandable if my guesses are accurate.

It's also possible that you simply don't realise how influential Ni is in yourself, too.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Turi said:


> Why do you feel less connected to it?
> Do you relate more closely to Ti or Fi, as you understand them?
> 
> Do you relate more closely to Ti or Fi in the auxiliary position, according to this questionnaire?
> ...


Ok, with you KFC example. Lets just say I'm on a diet but I crave KFC so bad. Now naturally I'm going to be extremely tempted to gave to eat it to satisfy myself and have a delicious meal. Let's call this craving my the 'inner demon'. To fight off this resistance, I would try imagine the consequences of eating KFC in that I'll become quite fat as soon as I eat it since I'll be craving. In all honesty I think the voice would be related to the temptation rather than resisting the temptation in where I would have to resort to my discipline voice which I would consider my 'proper self' to not eat it.



> "I easily recognise what is important to myself and others, I am excellent at detecting phonies and deception."


Now in this scenario the fried chicken would be the deception, however knowing me I just wouldn't be able to resist it. I'll recognise this chicken is not the ideal choice, but I would still give in to it due to the strong temptation due to my hunger. In this example an Fi person would not allow this temptation to beat their diet and will AVOID eating the fried chicken at their best cost. As of me I'd probably try resist, but eventually will be too influenced that I'll just eat the KFC ignoring the consequences. So we can say that I'm not that strong in keeping my values to the core and that outside influences can easily persuade to change my mind. I mean this could just be Se playing up.



> "I quickly analyze how to improve even complex systems."


Now I'm guessing here we assume that our diet is the 'complex system' and I would think how to improve this diet. If I was so tempted with the KFC, we can improve by not completely having any chicken, but rather having small portions of the chicken. In my other paragraph I said I was too tempted to not completely stop eating fried chicken for my diet, however I could easily eat small portions so only quite a few of my diet is ruined. However knowing me I would probably forget about this 'small portion' rule and just continue my habit of eating fried chicken normally in where my diet would be ruined. So yeah in this example I would think how to improve my diet in where I think of alternatives without completely tampering my diet. (Even though most likely I would eventually)

Well he's my two cents of your example, as you can see I'm not the best value holder in where temptation are easily able to stop me. If this temptation is super threatening to my personal life though I would probably with a large picture in my head of the consequence that would happen.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Turi said:


> 'sup?
> 
> Here is a cognitive functions test - one you can check for yourself, using the information in the spoiler at the bottom.
> Do the questionnaire first. Be honest with yourself.
> ...


I'm going to try and give each statement a 1-5 rating (1 being 'I don't relate' and 5 being 'relate strongly')

*JUDGING FUNCTIONS*

*Introverted Thinking (Ti):*

I am energised by analyzing different angles and I develop clear understandings of topics key principles using logical consistency. *5*

I quickly analyze how to improve even complex systems. *3*

I enjoy learning theories and problem-solving, and as I've grown up I have come to appreciate developing basic frameworks to understand principles. *1*

Although I may want to have a greater objective understanding of things, I see logical analysis as lacking in personal connection. *2*

I can be stubborn about adopted, and potentially over-simplified models, frameworks or understandings. *2*

I may be critical about principles, or get stuck in learned frameworks. *3*

I may ignore principles until stressed out, and then follow misleading models. *2*

I can have extremes of ignoring clearly defined theories or adopting dogma. *1*


*Extraverted Thinking (Te):*

I take a systematic approach to life, creating order where there is none. I structure my thoughts and things using logic and objective measures of success. *4*

I am great at keeping track of time, re-structuring what isn't working, and curbing emotions in order to reach goals. *3*

I enjoy practical diagrams and data overviews, as I've grown up I have come to appreciate time management and emotional control. *3*

Although I may want to be more efficient, I find it difficult to stick to schedules. *4*

I can be stubborn with regards to the way things should be organised. *4*

I may be critical about, or just about immobilized by lack of order and structure. *5*

I may ignore signs of inefficient order, and waste time trying to organise things when stressed. *4*

I can have extremes of highly subjective logic, and be prone to over-organising things and personal attacks. *2*


*Introverted Feeling (Fi):*

I automatically weigh significance of everything, differentiating and comparing relative worth and meaning to my inner values. *3*

I easily recognise what is important to myself and others, I am excellent at detecting phonies and deception. *4*

I enjoy examining my inner values and acting on my own goals or causes that I deem worthwhile. *3*

Although I have strong beliefs that I think are right for everyone, I sometimes don't _really_ weigh up how important these beliefs are to myself. *1*

I sometimes may insist on certain values, and ignore how other people react to this. *1*

I may be critical about my own, and other peoples personal beliefs to the point I get stuck on them. *1*

I may start rigidly sticking to my belief system under stress in hope of success. *1*

I can have extremes of living out of limiting beliefs or not valuing anything as important at all. *2*


*Extraverted Feeling (Fe):*

I easily tune in to others needs, I recognise shared values and form harmonious connections. I validate, nurture, mentor or take care of others. *2*

In group settings, I create a sense of harmony and easily maintain relationships. *4*

I enjoy connecting with others and making them comfortable. *3*

Although I may feel responsible for others feelings, I sometimes struggle to find the right thing to say and can be perceived as being insensitive because of this. * 2 *

I sometimes may refuse to accept the effect I have on others, or the affect they have on me. *1*

I may criticise group values and rebel against them. *3*

I may ignore other peoples opinions and be disappointed by them when under stress. *1*

I can have extremes of indifference about how others feel about myself, or of feeling unloved. *1*


*PERCEIVING FUNCTIONS*

*Introverted Sensing (Si):*

I know and accurately recall past details with tremendous ease, I am a storehouse of information, I carry past traditions on in order to secure the future. *5*

I easily recall relevant past data and find discrepancies, I enjoy traditions and like to learn from my role models. *4*

I enjoy researching interesting history and familiar sights, smells and tastes. As I've grown up, I've develop an appreciation for keeping traditions. *5*

Although I may want to keep reliable records, I become overwhelmed by details. At times, I experience moments of 'romantic nostalgia'. * 4 *

I can be stubborn about my memories, and how I believe they link to the present moment. * 3 *

I may focus more on negative past experiences, rather than positive ones. * 1 *

I may insist on tradition, but worry about insecurity. I may repeat rituals when stressed. * 1 *

I can have extremes of either ignoring the past, or getting stuck in it. * 2 *


*Extraverted Sensing (Se):*

I am amazingly present, in tune and in-sync with my immediate environment and the people in it, I quickly move for immediate results. * 3 *

I easily pick up environmental and people cues, and I enjoy fast pace and action. * 4 *

I am aware of physical surrounding and facts, as I've grown up I have come to enjoy and appreciate sports and/or other physical recreational activities. * 4 *

Although I may need tangible, real-world facts, I become overwhelmed by them. * 2 *

I can become stubborn and insistent on my own facts, which can result in me resisting to go with the flow. * 1 *

I may get caught up in facts and the present moment, so much so that I act impulsively. * 1 *

I may misread reality and take impulsive action under stress. * 1 *

I can have extremes of either overindulging food and sports, or doing nothing. * 5 *

*
Introverted Intuition (Ni):*

I have a sense of knowing what the future will bring, I receive premonitions and behave accordingly. * 3 *

I use insights to achieve goals, I see complete solutions and automatically know what to do. * 3 *

I enjoy imagining and conceptualizing, as I grow up I have become drawn to the mystic and symbolic. * 3 *

Although I may be drawn to fulfill a dream of the future, I generally focus on the here and now - sudden insights seem to come to me out of nowhere. * 2 *

I can be stubborn about my own insights, and I can also insist on something _not_ happening. * 2 *

I may feel immobilized by negative premonitions. * 1 *

I may ignore signs that a vision is actually not working out the way I thought it would, and end up disappointed. * 1 *

I can have extremes of taking wrong symbols as guideposts for life or resisting evidence of transformation. * 1 *


*Extraverted Intuition (Ne):*

I have a remarkable ability to generate interpretations of ideas, follow possibilities and spread an atmosphere of change. * 4 *

I like to explore multiple options and am able to relate seemingly unrelated ideas. I trust my imagination. * 3 *

I enjoy imaginative connections, I notice hidden meanings in things, as I've grown up I've learnt to be more welcoming of and open up to meaningful coincidences. * 3 *

Although I may want to see the hidden meanings in things or 'read between the lines', I may not want to spend the time it takes to formulate them. * 4 *

I can be stubborn about recognising hidden meaning and connections. * 2 *

I may get off track with interconnections, and resist or be overwhelmed by other peoples multiple suggestions. * 4 *

I may ignore nuances and misinterpret situations when under stress. * 2 *

I can have extremes of over-reading negative implications or intentions where there are none. * 2 *


----------



## Aireve (Feb 5, 2017)

*Ti:* I quickly analyze how to improve even complex systems. *2nd*

*Te:* Although I may want to be more efficient, I find it difficult to stick to schedules. / I enjoy practical diagrams and data overviews, as I've grown up I have come to appreciate time management and emotional control. [*somewhere in between*] *3rd/4th*

*Fi:* I enjoy examining my inner values and acting on my own goals or causes that I deem worthwhile. *3rd*

*Fe:* I may ignore other peoples opinions and be disappointed by them when under stress. *7th*

*Si:* Although I may want to keep reliable records, I become overwhelmed by details. At times, I experience moments of 'romantic nostalgia'. * To be honest, nothing reall matched here, 8th line also somehow resonated in me. 4th*

*Se:* I am aware of physical surrounding and facts, as I've grown up I have come to enjoy and appreciate sports and/or other physical recreational activities. * I've choosen that but one more time, no answer really matched. What I should emphasis in Se is above all that I'm out of tune with real world. I'm always caught up in my mind, sometimes clumsy with objects, sometimes I forgot where keys are. But still I appreciate good food, clothes, music and aesthetic of environment. I would say I have 
style, at least my own. I'm prone to various addictions. **3rd??* 

*Ni:* I use insights to achieve goals, I see complete solutions and automatically know what to do./ I may feel immobilized by negative premonitions. * In bad moments I feel that 6th 2nd/6th*

*Ne:* I have a remarkable ability to generate interpretations of ideas, follow possibilities and spread an atmosphere of change./I may ignore nuances and misinterpret situations when under stress./ I can have extremes of over-reading negative implications or intentions where there are none. *1st/7th/8th

___
I'd like to also add that I'm under really significant amount of stress and feel like everything is just a nightmare. From debts, accidents, health problems to problems in school. That might change my score.
*


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

JUDGING FUNCTIONS

Introverted Thinking (Ti):5th 
*I can be stubborn about adopted, and potentially over-simplified models, frameworks or understandings.*

Extraverted Thinking (Te):3rd 
*I enjoy practical diagrams and data overviews, as I've grown up I have come to appreciate time management and emotional control.*

Introverted Feeling (Fi):2nd 
*I easily recognise what is important to myself and others, I am excellent at detecting phonies and deception.*

Extraverted Feeling (Fe):5th 
*I sometimes may refuse to accept the effect I have on others, or the affect they have on me.*


PERCEIVING FUNCTIONS

Introverted Sensing (Si): 8th 
*I can have extremes of either ignoring the past, or getting stuck in it.*


Extraverted Sensing (Se):6th
*I may get caught up in facts and the present moment, so much so that I act impulsively.*


Introverted Intuition (Ni):7th 
*I may ignore signs that a vision is actually not working out the way I thought it would, and end up disappointed.*


Extraverted Intuition (Ne):1st 
*I have a remarkable ability to generate interpretations of ideas, follow possibilities and spread an atmosphere of change.*

Ne>Fi>Te>Ti=Fe>Se>Ni>Si....ENFP

It's a creative idea. It takes the test I linked below with how Berens' sees the functions in different spots like they're presented in the 8 function model. The instructions could be clearer so people aren't spending the time ranking each one. 

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/57715-alternative-cognitive-functions-test.html


----------



## imaginamry (Nov 8, 2016)

@Turi 

So, I had my husband do this for fun. I thought it would be interesting to see what kind of result someone who isn't really in the MBTI community would get. He knows a little about MBTI from me, but not in too much detail. (He's an Ni dom, just for reference.) 

Upon first taking it he got:

Ti - tertiary (consistent with INFJ)
Te - sixth 
Fi - seventh (consistent with INFJ)
Fe - seventh 
Si - inferior 
Se - inferior (consistent with INFJ)
Ni - seventh 
Ne - dominant 

When I made him choose his inferior function, he chose Se (consistent with INFJ).

When I made him choose his seventh, he chose Fi (consistent with INFJ). 

I am not surprised that he chose a lower Fe description (he is more Ti focused these days). But when I made him choose a second one, he went with the dominant Fe description, so *shrugs*.

The thing I find most interesting is that he chose the dominant Ne description (he's no Ne dom). He, like me, did not feel drawn to the Ni descriptions apparently. This doesn't really show a flaw with the design of this test, but maybe with the descriptions of Ni. Either that, or we're both oblivious to our Ni, lol. It's kind of interesting that without an accurate (to him, at least) Ni description, he went for Ne.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

imaginamry said:


> @Turi
> 
> So, I had my husband do this for fun. I thought it would be interesting to see what kind of result someone who isn't really in the MBTI community would get. He knows a little about MBTI from me, but not in too much detail. (He's an Ni dom, just for reference.)
> 
> ...


Your husbands stack is a great match for other types too though, moreso than INFJ, imo.

*Possible ENTP:*
Dominant Ne, tertiary (possibly undervalued then) Ti, inferior Si (and Se, I know), critical parent Te..
Since he chose Fi and Fe way down in the deceiving 7th function - I would postulate he's likely either a T dom or auxiliary - now this is obviously Ti as he has Te listed so low.

I understand he chose inferior Se over Si, when pressed - this is a little more telling, when we take into consideration that he also selected Fe as dominant function.
INTP isn't a stretch either.

*Possibility: ESFJ*

Dominant Fe, tertiary Ti (you mentioned he's more "Ti these days" - sounds like he's developing it, this is probably his true inferior), highly relates to Ne (Ne is tertiary in ESFJs, however since you mention he's more Ti now, if this is true, then he could also be in a grip under which ESFJs use Ti and Ne more often).. now, as he chose inferior Se when pressed, I would postulate it could likely be higher than inferior in him.

Fi in 6th is consistent with IxFJs, yes, but it's only one slot away from 5th, where it is in an Fe dominant.
ISFJ isn't a stretch either.

From this, I'd really suggest he prefers the Ne-Si and Fe-Ti axis.

Choosing Ni in 7th position as the one that resonates the most is very telling, it means he doesn't connect with that sense of knowing what the future will bring - or if he does, he doesn't act on it - Ni doms act on this, this is where we live.
Just feeling like you know what will happen doesn't indicate Ni. It's having faith in it being true and acting on it, that indicates Ni, as it shows an actual preference for the function.

Example might be.. knowing that a horse will win a race, wondering whether to bet, but then not betting. Well then you're not an Ni dominant.
Ni dominants will act on these premonitions. It's how they survive. I'm not recommending gambling here.

It also means he's not resonating with using his insights to achieve goals, not resonating with being drawn to the mystical or symbolic.

Ni in the 7th position can be equated to someone trying to haul a boulder up a hill - when faced with something that clearly isn't going to happen as planned, they'll just keep pressing on, trying to *make* it happen.
This is definitively *not* utilising Ni. In fact it's almost the complete opposite in that it's literally denying Ni entirely.

I don't know, everything together suggests he's Ne-Si and Fe-Ti - so, ENTP, INTP, ISFJ and ESFJ.
Most likely option IMO is ESFJ, as the slots don't fall too far away, it makes sense with what you mention about him being more "Ti lately" which infers he wasn't more "Ti" earlier, and Ni in the 7th slot solidifies a clean denial of Ni.



I might be way wrong, I feel it's important for people to understand that because they get premonitions or feel like things are going to happen, or relate to those kinds of Ni stereotypes - doesn't mean you're an Ni user.
In fact it might mean you clean deny Ni, even though you can relate very well to the stereotypes.

Ni in the dominant position is generally healthy, Ni dominants follow these premonitions, they act on them, an Ni dominant I just can't picture as only relating to it in the 7th position which is a clean denial of the influence of Ni in ones life - it is precisely _not _taking action based off of the information Ni is receiving.

I don't want this to be taken as me just ripping up your husband, I'm genuinely trying to help out, providing some alternatives based on the information I've been given.

I just think it's important for people to understand the difference between relating to a function, and actually preferring it as a positive dominant force in your life.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

neptune_faced said:


> "Although I may feel responsible for others feelings, I sometimes struggle to find the right thing to say and can be perceived as being insensitive because of this."
> 
> I can give you an example or two of how I definitely don't relate to that statement and inferior Fe.
> 
> ...


I don't know if quoting myself is weird or not but...

I was a little bit frazzled yesterday and dealing with some sensory overload, but now I'm not and more clear-headed so I went over it again.

JUDGING FUNCTIONS

Introverted Thinking (Ti):

Although I may want to have a greater objective understanding of things, I see logical analysis as lacking in personal connection. - Again, this has to be the statement I'm most certain about out of all the sections. 

Extraverted Thinking (Te):

Although I may want to be more efficient, I find it difficult to stick to schedules. - Hm. Okay, I see a correction I might need to make in regards to my previous answer. I don't seem to be good at setting up a schedule and sticking to it myself. If someone gives me a schedule, I'm fine. Saying differently goes against what I mentioned about that class I used to be in. What else I said about the Te statements above still stands, just needed to correct this. 

Introverted Feeling (Fi):

I sometimes may insist on certain values, and ignore how other people react to this. - One of the rare moments I got into an argument with some friends in the past was because of something like this. 

Extraverted Feeling (Fe):

I may criticise group values and rebel against them. - More like the opposite. I might criticize something in particular in the hopes of improving the group overall, though. 

PERCEIVING FUNCTIONS

Introverted Sensing (Si):

I may focus more on negative past experiences, rather than positive ones. - None of the Si statements seem to fit except for this one.

Extraverted Sensing (Se): 

I am amazingly present, in tune and in-sync with my immediate environment and the people in it, I quickly move for immediate results. - No. 

I easily pick up environmental and people cues, and I enjoy fast pace and action. - More likely to be fitting than the statement above.

I am aware of physical surrounding and facts, as I've grown up I have come to enjoy and appreciate sports and/or other physical recreational activities. - This one might be it. I know when I was younger I seemed to be bad at those kind of activities and I think self-consciousness was a big part of it. I actually do like exercising.

Introverted Intuition (Ni):

Although I may be drawn to fulfill a dream of the future, I generally focus on the here and now - sudden insights seem to come to me out of nowhere. - Previously I've thought this might be true but I've noticed more than one instance where my mental health seems to really suffer if I don't have any plan for what's going to happen in the near future (like next year, half year, maybe longer). 

I can be stubborn about my own insights, and I can also insist on something*not*happening. - This and the two below seem to go with some of what I'm saying in the Ne section so I guess that might be a problem. 

I may feel immobilized by negative premonitions. 

I may ignore signs that a vision is actually not working out the way I thought it would, and end up disappointed. 

Extraverted Intuition (Ne):

Although I may want to see the hidden meanings in things or 'read between the lines', I may not want to spend the time it takes to formulate them. 2 - This might not even relate to this but I do remember I once was playing a game and there was this collection of patterns or symbols displayed somewhere and I just totally brushed it off thinking, 'Oh, that's probably just there to look pretty, so I don't care.' Then later I read about someone analyzing it and actually getting something out of it and I thought, 'Oh, darn, I wish I hadn't just brushed it off.' 

I may get off track with interconnections, and resist or be overwhelmed by other peoples multiple suggestions. 1 - lol I can be very resistant… Like when someone I knew kept throwing different career ideas at me and I kept gradually getting more and more agitated and was saying things like, "No, I can't do that for x reason! No, I don't want to do that for y reason!" My mind was pretty much already made up. Recently I also have been having trouble deciding between multiple options for something because the option I was set on became unavailable and having all of these different options I didn't even want popping up was making me basically erratically go back and forth between considering each one, rejecting each one, re-considering again, and on and on.


----------



## imaginamry (Nov 8, 2016)

Turi said:


> Your husbands stack is a great match for other types too though, moreso than INFJ, imo.


I would say yeah, maybee to ISFJ, but that's about it of the ones you suggested. The function that I was basically sure of with him was Ni, and descriptions of inferior Se describe him perfectly. The weird thing is, he gets high Ni scores on other cognitive functions tests. I really think the wording of "premonitions" on this one threw him off (as it did myself). One reason I had him do this one was to see if Ni-Ti or Ni-Te would fit him better. But really all it did was add more curiosities, lol. Maybe it's Si he's (and I am) using, but when you take away the "mystical" aspects of Ni (the premonitions and stuff like that), the Ni descriptions start to make complete sense. When it comes down to it, subconsicously taking in data/information then coming to realizations and then making choices to bring those to life in the future is how I most like to describe Ni. It just appears to be a "premonition" because we are sometimes unaware of that data.

By the way, when I said he focuses on Ti more now, I didn't exactly mean he didn't value it before. Just that he put his Fe more on the backburner (probably due to his job? he's a software engineer). Though, he has resembled a "T" type his entire life.

Also, don't feel bad about challenging his typing! I actually feel like I'm the one ripping apart your test, though that was not my intention at all, lol. I think it is interesting to think about.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Ti (2nd) - I quickly analyze how to improve even complex systems.
Te (4th) - Although I may want to be more efficient, I find it difficult to stick to schedules.
Fi (1st) - I automatically weigh significance of everything, differentiating and comparing relative worth and meaning to my inner values.
Fe (6th) - I may criticise group values and rebel against them.
Si (6th) - I may focus more on negative past experiences, rather than positive ones.
Se (5th) - I can become stubborn and insistent on my own facts, which can result in me resisting to go with the flow.
Ni (1st) - I have a sense of knowing what the future will bring, I receive premonitions and behave accordingly.
Ne (2nd) - I like to explore multiple options and am able to relate seemingly unrelated ideas. I trust my imagination.

I have no clue if I answered Ni correctly, as I couldn't really relate to any of them. It felt like it was asking me where a crystal ball was attached to my head. So I sort of just took a less magical definition of "premonition" and worked with that.


----------



## Aireve (Feb 5, 2017)

Aireve said:


> *Ti:* I quickly analyze how to improve even complex systems. *2nd*
> 
> *Te:* Although I may want to be more efficient, I find it difficult to stick to schedules. / I enjoy practical diagrams and data overviews, as I've grown up I have come to appreciate time management and emotional control. [*somewhere in between*] *3rd/4th*
> 
> ...


Anyone could help? :kitteh:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@Turi you should reply to PMs. It already was a long waiting.

If you are not going to do that, then be prepared for a danger. I won't be such a sweetheart as Light Yagami, I won't need your name. I'm going to find you irl... and kidnap you to the secret base. You may be released alive or maybe not, who knows. I'm pretty sure you don't want unfortunate consequences. So please, L. Be a good boy and investigate stuff in PMs. 

Your best friend, 
The emperor of spirit world


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Answers in bold. 

*JUDGING FUNCTIONS*

*Introverted Thinking (Ti):*

I am energised by analyzing different angles and I develop clear understandings of topics key principles using logical consistency. *Yes*

I quickly analyze how to improve even complex systems. *No*

I enjoy learning theories and problem-solving, and as I've grown up I have come to appreciate developing basic frameworks to understand principles. *No*

Although I may want to have a greater objective understanding of things, I see logical analysis as lacking in personal connection. *Yes*

I can be stubborn about adopted, and potentially over-simplified models, frameworks or understandings. *Yes*

I may be critical about principles, or get stuck in learned frameworks. *No*

I may ignore principles until stressed out, and then follow misleading models. *No*

I can have extremes of ignoring clearly defined theories or adopting dogma. *Yes*


*Extraverted Thinking (Te):*

I take a systematic approach to life, creating order where there is none. I structure my thoughts and things using logic and objective measures of success. *Yes*

I am great at keeping track of time, re-structuring what isn't working, and curbing emotions in order to reach goals. *Yes*

I enjoy practical diagrams and data overviews, as I've grown up I have come to appreciate time management and emotional control. *No*

Although I may want to be more efficient, I find it difficult to stick to schedules. *No*

I can be stubborn with regards to the way things should be organised.*Yes*

I may be critical about, or just about immobilized by lack of order and structure. *Yes*

I may ignore signs of inefficient order, and waste time trying to organise things when stressed. *No*

I can have extremes of highly subjective logic, and be prone to over-organising things and personal attacks. *No*


*Introverted Feeling (Fi):*

I automatically weigh significance of everything, differentiating and comparing relative worth and meaning to my inner values. *Yes*

I easily recognize what is important to myself and others, I am excellent at detecting phonies and deception. *No*

I enjoy examining my inner values and acting on my own goals or causes that I deem worthwhile. *Yes*

Although I have strong beliefs that I think are right for everyone, I sometimes don't _really_ weigh up how important these beliefs are to myself. *No*

I sometimes may insist on certain values, and ignore how other people react to this. *No*

I may be critical about my own, and other peoples personal beliefs to the point I get stuck on them. *No*

I may start rigidly sticking to my belief system under stress in hope of success. *No*

I can have extremes of living out of limiting beliefs or not valuing anything as important at all. *No*


*Extraverted Feeling (Fe):*

I easily tune in to others needs, I recognise shared values and form harmonious connections. I validate, nurture, mentor or take care of others. *Yes*

In group settings, I create a sense of harmony and easily maintain relationships.*No*

I enjoy connecting with others and making them comfortable. *Yes*

Although I may feel responsible for others feelings, I sometimes struggle to find the right thing to say and can be perceived as being insensitive because of this. *Yes*

I sometimes may refuse to accept the effect I have on others, or the affect they have on me. *Yes*

I may criticize group values and rebel against them. *Yes*

I may ignore other peoples opinions and be disappointed by them when under stress.*No*

I can have extremes of indifference about how others feel about myself, or of feeling unloved. *No*


*PERCEIVING FUNCTIONS*

*Introverted Sensing (Si):*

I know and accurately recall past details with tremendous ease, I am a storehouse of information, I carry past traditions on in order to secure the future. *No*

I easily recall relevant past data and find discrepancies, I enjoy traditions and like to learn from my role models. *No*

I enjoy researching interesting history and familiar sights, smells and tastes. As I've grown up, I've develop an appreciation for keeping traditions. *No*

Although I may want to keep reliable records, I become overwhelmed by details. At times, I experience moments of 'romantic nostalgia'.
*Yes*

I can be stubborn about my memories, and how I believe they link to the present moment.*No*

I may focus more on negative past experiences, rather than positive ones. *No*

I may insist on tradition, but worry about insecurity. I may repeat rituals when stressed. *No*

I can have extremes of either ignoring the past, or getting stuck in it. *Yes*


*Extraverted Sensing (Se):*

I am amazingly present, in tune and in-sync with my immediate environment and the people in it, I quickly move for immediate results. *No*

I easily pick up environmental and people cues, and I enjoy fast pace and action. *Yes*

I am aware of physical surrounding and facts, as I've grown up I have come to enjoy and appreciate sports and/or other physical recreational activities.*No*

Although I may need tangible, real-world facts, I become overwhelmed by them.*No*

I can become stubborn and insistent on my own facts, which can result in me resisting to go with the flow.*Yes*

I may get caught up in facts and the present moment, so much so that I act impulsively. *Yes*

I may misread reality and take impulsive action under stress. *Yes*

I can have extremes of either overindulging food and sports, or doing nothing. *No*

*
Introverted Intuition (Ni):*

I have a sense of knowing what the future will bring, I receive premonitions and behave accordingly. *Yes*

I use insights to achieve goals, I see complete solutions and automatically know what to do. *Yes*

I enjoy imagining and conceptualizing, as I grow up I have become drawn to the mystic and symbolic. *Yes*

Although I may be drawn to fulfill a dream of the future, I generally focus on the here and now - sudden insights seem to come to me out of nowhere. *Yes*

I can be stubborn about my own insights, and I can also insist on something _not_ happening. *No*

I may feel immobilized by negative premonitions. *Yes*

I may ignore signs that a vision is actually not working out the way I thought it would, and end up disappointed. *No*

I can have extremes of taking wrong symbols as guideposts for life or resisting evidence of transformation.*No*


*Extraverted Intuition (Ne):*

I have a remarkable ability to generate interpretations of ideas, follow possibilities and spread an atmosphere of change. *No*

I like to explore multiple options and am able to relate seemingly unrelated ideas. I trust my imagination. *Yes*

I enjoy imaginative connections, I notice hidden meanings in things, as I've grown up I've learnt to be more welcoming of and open up to meaningful coincidences. *Yes*

Although I may want to see the hidden meanings in things or 'read between the lines', I may not want to spend the time it takes to formulate them. *No*

I can be stubborn about recognizing hidden meaning and connections. *No*

I may get off track with interconnections, and resist or be overwhelmed by other peoples multiple suggestions. *No*

I may ignore nuances and misinterpret situations when under stress. *Yes*

I can have extremes of over-reading negative implications or intentions where there are none. *No*


----------



## undsietanzt (Oct 24, 2017)

Turi said:


> From this information, I can definitely understand your confusion.
> 
> I think the most likely possibilities are either that you're an introverted ENFP (highly relate to Fi, Ne and you have clear issues with Si, relating to it in 4th or 8th position, or INFJ as a lot of it fits, and perhaps you're going through a period in your life that has you feeling quite self-critical at the moment, which would explain the higher Fi results.
> 
> ...


I just wrote a long answer and somehow pressed the wrong button and now everything is gone. Meh. Okay, to keep it short: the content of this article could really apply to me. Also the one about being stuck in a Ni-Ti Loop. I've been stuck in a cycle of rumination for 4.5 years. I think I've made a few very unfortunate decisions and now my life isn't going like I'd like it to. I am so disappointed, angry, sad and feel extremely uninspired. Everything around me including most people seems to be shallow and insignificant. But my Ni (maybe?) keeps me "winging it" everywhere. I still seem to be successful in what I do even though for example I've been barely studying. Instead I heavily rely on my intuition (I think?) and still make good points in discussions or get good grades. WHat bothers me is that I sometimes can't explain "why" I assume something/chose an answer. 
And yes, you made a lot of good points in my type me thread and in the end we came down to ISFP, I have a lot of very stereotypical Se-interests such as dancing, playing the piano, going on walks in scenic environment. I have a past of competitive figure skating. I value aesthetics and art. 
Anyway, I am not going to force it. What's most important is that I get my s*** together and stop ruminating, procrastinating, doubting...


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

undsietanzt said:


> I just wrote a long answer and somehow pressed the wrong button and now everything is gone. Meh. Okay, to keep it short: the content of this article could really apply to me. Also the one about being stuck in a Ni-Ti Loop. I've been stuck in a cycle of rumination for 4.5 years. I think I've made a few very unfortunate decisions and now my life isn't going like I'd like it to. I am so disappointed, angry, sad and feel extremely uninspired. Everything around me including most people seems to be shallow and insignificant. But my Ni (maybe?) keeps me "winging it" everywhere. I still seem to be successful in what I do even though for example I've been barely studying. Instead I heavily rely on my intuition (I think?) and still make good points in discussions or get good grades. WHat bothers me is that I sometimes can't explain "why" I assume something/chose an answer.
> And yes, you made a lot of good points in my type me thread and in the end we came down to ISFP, I have a lot of very stereotypical Se-interests such as dancing, playing the piano, going on walks in scenic environment. I have a past of competitive figure skating. I value aesthetics and art.
> Anyway, I am not going to force it. What's most important is that I get my s*** together and stop ruminating, procrastinating, doubting...


Yeah, I think INFJ is more likely than ISFP - pretty clear to see the Fi that you resonate with so well, isn't the healthy Fi that would be a dominant function.

It's acting as a critical parent, it kicks you in the gut for making bad decisions and tells you you're a piece of shit for it.
Funnily enough, thinking everyone is shallow and insignificant is likely due to this critical parent Fi tearing everyone elses values etc to shreds as well - like, these people don't stand for anything, no morals, no beliefs, what's the point in them?

Need to shift away from that, and into using Fe - maybe socialise a little more, start including others in the decisions you make, the things you do etc. Start doing things for other people (not suggesting you don't, already).

Winging your way through tests etc is likely intuition. Sensors prefer to have the facts, details, data etc, all lined up - they vastly prefer to actually understand WTF they're about to do, even Se types - they need something to work with, otherwise they're lost. Whereas intuitives are more comfortable winging it based on what isn't, and we actually get bogged down and overwhelmed by too many facts and information to pay attention to.
Just a different mindset, neither better or worse than the other.

I find it an interesting coincidence that I've also got a few stereotypically "Se" interests (music, jetskiing, walking, driving, video games etc) and people tend to see me as an Se type too.


I think what you're saying here, and the results you provided line up best for INFJ.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

imaginamry said:


> I enjoy learning theories and problem-solving, and as I've grown up I have come to appreciate developing basic frameworks to understand principles.* (This is by far the one I relate to most in this section, though a few others may apply at times)
> *
> I may ignore signs of inefficient order, and waste time trying to organise things when stressed. *(The only one that really describes me here - pretty spot on. I was thinking maybe #4 did too, but no, I actually am good at sticking to schedules. The problem is that I just don't notice stuff to begin with.)
> 
> ...


This also lines up for INFJ.

Auxiliary Fe, Tertiary Ti, Inferior Se, Critical Parent Fi, Deceiving Te, Devilish Se.

All of that lines up perfectly for INFJ - as you chose Se as a possible 8th function, and Si as a possible 4th function, an alternative would be that you're a dominant Ne type, however placing Ne way down at 6th or 7th position makes this unlikely - not to mention the two phrases you chose for Ne, could easily be viewed as something that directly opposes the more focused Ni.

What I mean by that is, getting off track.. being overwhelmed by other people suggestions.. ignoring nuances.. misinterpreting situations under stress.. all of this could be attributed to Ni as well, it just makes sense give the rest of your responses.

Fi in 4th position is interested, but Te way down in 7th destroys any idea of chipping in some kind of Te type - not to mention, if we just ignore the functions for a second, you've clearly got a preference for N, F, T, S, in that order - as you relate to 1, 2 and 3 of Ni.

INFJ just makes the most sense.
This would mean Ne is your 5th function, btw.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

@Turi thanks for this, it was interesting.

My results so far:

Ti 6
Te 1, 2, 5
Fi 3
Fe 7
Si 2
Se 2, 5
Ni 7
Ne 4, 8

It's just hard to choose further atm. The choice was clearest for the Ti and Fi ones. Te and Se seem all over the place lol.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

*


JUDGING FUNCTIONS

Introverted Thinking (Ti):

I am energised by analyzing different angles and I develop clear understandings of topics key principles using logical consistency. this one 

I quickly analyze how to improve even complex systems. 

I enjoy learning theories and problem-solving, and as I've grown up I have come to appreciate developing basic frameworks to understand principles. and this one

Although I may want to have a greater objective understanding of things, I see logical analysis as lacking in personal connection. 

I can be stubborn about adopted, and potentially over-simplified models, frameworks or understandings. 

I may be critical about principles, or get stuck in learned frameworks. 

I may ignore principles until stressed out, and then follow misleading models. 

I can have extremes of ignoring clearly defined theories or adopting dogma. 


Extraverted Thinking (Te):

I take a systematic approach to life, creating order where there is none. I structure my thoughts and things using logic and objective measures of success. 

I am great at keeping track of time, re-structuring what isn't working, and curbing emotions in order to reach goals. 

I enjoy practical diagrams and data overviews, as I've grown up I have come to appreciate time management and emotional control. 

Although I may want to be more efficient, I find it difficult to stick to schedules. this one

I can be stubborn with regards to the way things should be organised. 

I may be critical about, or just about immobilized by lack of order and structure. 

I may ignore signs of inefficient order, and waste time trying to organise things when stressed. 

I can have extremes of highly subjective logic, and be prone to over-organising things and personal attacks. 


Introverted Feeling (Fi):

I automatically weigh significance of everything, differentiating and comparing relative worth and meaning to my inner values. 

I easily recognise what is important to myself and others, I am excellent at detecting phonies and deception. 

I enjoy examining my inner values and acting on my own goals or causes that I deem worthwhile. this one

Although I have strong beliefs that I think are right for everyone, I sometimes don't really weigh up how important these beliefs are to myself. 

I sometimes may insist on certain values, and ignore how other people react to this. 

I may be critical about my own, and other peoples personal beliefs to the point I get stuck on them. 

I may start rigidly sticking to my belief system under stress in hope of success. 

I can have extremes of living out of limiting beliefs or not valuing anything as important at all. 


Extraverted Feeling (Fe):

I easily tune in to others needs, I recognise shared values and form harmonious connections. I validate, nurture, mentor or take care of others. 

In group settings, I create a sense of harmony and easily maintain relationships. 

I enjoy connecting with others and making them comfortable. 

Although I may feel responsible for others feelings, I sometimes struggle to find the right thing to say and can be perceived as being insensitive because of this. this one

I sometimes may refuse to accept the effect I have on others, or the affect they have on me. 

I may criticise group values and rebel against them. 

I may ignore other peoples opinions and be disappointed by them when under stress. 

I can have extremes of indifference about how others feel about myself, or of feeling unloved. 


PERCEIVING FUNCTIONS

Introverted Sensing (Si):

I know and accurately recall past details with tremendous ease, I am a storehouse of information, I carry past traditions on in order to secure the future. Would be this one if it wasn't for the last part. I have a good memory of past events. still absent minded though

I easily recall relevant past data and find discrepancies, I enjoy traditions and like to learn from my role models. 

I enjoy researching interesting history and familiar sights, smells and tastes. As I've grown up, I've develop an appreciation for keeping traditions. 

Although I may want to keep reliable records, I become overwhelmed by details. At times, I experience moments of 'romantic nostalgia'. this one probably more so

I can be stubborn about my memories, and how I believe they link to the present moment. 

I may focus more on negative past experiences, rather than positive ones. 

I may insist on tradition, but worry about insecurity. I may repeat rituals when stressed. 

I can have extremes of either ignoring the past, or getting stuck in it. 


Extraverted Sensing (Se):

I am amazingly present, in tune and in-sync with my immediate environment and the people in it, I quickly move for immediate results. 

I easily pick up environmental and people cues, and I enjoy fast pace and action. 

I am aware of physical surrounding and facts, as I've grown up I have come to enjoy and appreciate sports and/or other physical recreational activities. 

Although I may need tangible, real-world facts, I become overwhelmed by them. 

I can become stubborn and insistent on my own facts, which can result in me resisting to go with the flow. 

I may get caught up in facts and the present moment, so much so that I act impulsively. 

I may misread reality and take impulsive action under stress. 

I can have extremes of either overindulging food and sports, or doing nothing. yeah, this one


Introverted Intuition (Ni):

I have a sense of knowing what the future will bring, I receive premonitions and behave accordingly. 

I use insights to achieve goals, I see complete solutions and automatically know what to do. 

I enjoy imagining and conceptualizing, as I grow up I have become drawn to the mystic and symbolic. this one

Although I may be drawn to fulfill a dream of the future, I generally focus on the here and now - sudden insights seem to come to me out of nowhere. 

I can be stubborn about my own insights, and I can also insist on something not happening. 

I may feel immobilized by negative premonitions. 

I may ignore signs that a vision is actually not working out the way I thought it would, and end up disappointed. 

I can have extremes of taking wrong symbols as guideposts for life or resisting evidence of transformation. 


Extraverted Intuition (Ne):

I have a remarkable ability to generate interpretations of ideas, follow possibilities and spread an atmosphere of change. 

I like to explore multiple options and am able to relate seemingly unrelated ideas. I trust my imagination. This one

I enjoy imaginative connections, I notice hidden meanings in things, as I've grown up I've learnt to be more welcoming of and open up to meaningful coincidences. 

Although I may want to see the hidden meanings in things or 'read between the lines', I may not want to spend the time it takes to formulate them. 

I can be stubborn about recognising hidden meaning and connections. 

I may get off track with interconnections, and resist or be overwhelmed by other peoples multiple suggestions. 

I may ignore nuances and misinterpret situations when under stress. 

I can have extremes of over-reading negative implications or intentions where there are none. 
*


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

1 means absolutely No, 2 is maybe, sometimes, but not what you expect from me, 3 is I'm confused or do one or two things mentioned in that sentence but not everything is correct, 4 means it fits but I'm not entirely confident to say yes, 5 is the highest score and it says if you wake me up at midnight I will absolutely do or be that.

*JUDGING FUNCTIONS*

*Introverted Thinking (Ti):*


I am energised by analyzing different angles and I develop clear understandings of topics key principles using logical consistency.*2*

I quickly analyze how to improve even complex systems.*1*

I enjoy learning theories and problem-solving, and as I've grown up I have come to appreciate developing basic frameworks to understand principles.*3*

Although I may want to have a greater objective understanding of things, I see logical analysis as lacking in personal connection.*1*

I can be stubborn about adopted, and potentially over-simplified models, frameworks or understandings.*3*

*I may be critical about principles, or get stuck in learned frameworks. 4*

I may ignore principles until stressed out, and then follow misleading models.*1*

I can have extremes of ignoring clearly defined theories or adopting dogma.*3*

Total 18

*Extraverted Thinking (Te):*


I take a systematic approach to life, creating order where there is none. I structure my thoughts and things using logic and objective measures of success.*2*

I am great at keeping track of time, re-structuring what isn't working, and curbing emotions in order to reach goals.*3*

I enjoy practical diagrams and data overviews, as I've grown up I have come to appreciate time management and emotional control.*2*

*Although I may want to be more efficient, I find it difficult to stick to schedules.4*

I can be stubborn with regards to the way things should be organised.*3*

I may be critical about, or just about immobilized by lack of order and structure.*2*

I may ignore signs of inefficient order, and waste time trying to organise things when stressed.*3*

I can have extremes of highly subjective logic, and be prone to over-organising things and personal attacks.*1*
Total 20


*Introverted Feeling (Fi):*


I automatically weigh significance of everything, differentiating and comparing relative worth and meaning to my inner values.*2*

I easily recognise what is important to myself and others, I am excellent at detecting phonies and deception.*3*

I enjoy examining my inner values and acting on my own goals or causes that I deem worthwhile.*3*

Although I have strong beliefs that I think are right for everyone, I sometimes don't _really_ weigh up how important these beliefs are to myself.*1*

I sometimes may insist on certain values, and ignore how other people react to this.*4*

I may be critical about my own, and other peoples personal beliefs to the point I get stuck on them.*3*

I may start rigidly sticking to my belief system under stress in hope of success.*3*

*I can have extremes of living out of limiting beliefs or not valuing anything as important at all.4
*
*
Total 18


Extraverted Feeling (Fe):


I easily tune in to others needs, I recognise shared values and form harmonious connections. I validate, nurture, mentor or take care of others.3

In group settings, I create a sense of harmony and easily maintain relationships.1

I enjoy connecting with others and making them comfortable.3

Although I may feel responsible for others feelings, I sometimes struggle to find the right thing to say and can be perceived as being insensitive because of this. 4

I sometimes may refuse to accept the effect I have on others, or the affect they have on me.1

I may criticise group values and rebel against them.4

I may ignore other peoples opinions and be disappointed by them when under stress.1

I can have extremes of indifference about how others feel about myself, or of feeling unloved.1
Total 18


PERCEIVING FUNCTIONS

Introverted Sensing (Si):


I know and accurately recall past details with tremendous ease, I am a storehouse of information, I carry past traditions on in order to secure the future.2

I easily recall relevant past data and find discrepancies, I enjoy traditions and like to learn from my role models.2

I enjoy researching interesting history and familiar sights, smells and tastes. As I've grown up, I've develop an appreciation for keeping traditions.1

Although I may want to keep reliable records, I become overwhelmed by details. At times, I experience moments of 'romantic nostalgia'. 4

I can be stubborn about my memories, and how I believe they link to the present moment.1

I may focus more on negative past experiences, rather than positive ones.1

I may insist on tradition, but worry about insecurity. I may repeat rituals when stressed.3

I can have extremes of either ignoring the past, or getting stuck in it.1

Total 15

Extraverted Sensing (Se):


I am amazingly present, in tune and in-sync with my immediate environment and the people in it, I quickly move for immediate results.3

I easily pick up environmental and people cues, and I enjoy fast pace and action.4

I am aware of physical surrounding and facts, as I've grown up I have come to enjoy and appreciate sports and/or other physical recreational activities.3

Although I may need tangible, real-world facts, I become overwhelmed by them.1

I can become stubborn and insistent on my own facts, which can result in me resisting to go with the flow.1

I may get caught up in facts and the present moment, so much so that I act impulsively.3

I may misread reality and take impulsive action under stress. 4

I can have extremes of either overindulging food and sports, or doing nothing.2
Total 21


Introverted Intuition (Ni):


I have a sense of knowing what the future will bring, I receive premonitions and behave accordingly.2

I use insights to achieve goals, I see complete solutions and automatically know what to do.1

I enjoy imagining and conceptualizing, as I grow up I have become drawn to the mystic and symbolic.2

Although I may be drawn to fulfill a dream of the future, I generally focus on the here and now - sudden insights seem to come to me out of nowhere.3

I can be stubborn about my own insights, and I can also insist on something not happening.1

I may feel immobilized by negative premonitions.3

I may ignore signs that a vision is actually not working out the way I thought it would, and end up disappointed.1

I can have extremes of taking wrong symbols as guideposts for life or resisting evidence of transformation.1
Total 14


Extraverted Intuition (Ne):


I have a remarkable ability to generate interpretations of ideas, follow possibilities and spread an atmosphere of change.1

I like to explore multiple options and am able to relate seemingly unrelated ideas. I trust my imagination.2

I enjoy imaginative connections, I notice hidden meanings in things, as I've grown up I've learnt to be more welcoming of and open up to meaningful coincidences.3

Although I may want to see the hidden meanings in things or 'read between the lines', I may not want to spend the time it takes to formulate them. 4

I can be stubborn about recognising hidden meaning and connections.1

I may get off track with interconnections, and resist or be overwhelmed by other peoples multiple suggestions. 4

I may ignore nuances and misinterpret situations when under stress.3

I can have extremes of over-reading negative implications or intentions where there are none.2
Total 20


So what I've got is: 
no first function XD
Se auxiliary
4th Te, Fe, Si, Ne
no 5th function 
6th Ti, Fe, Ne
7th Se
8th Fi

@Turi, what do you think about my case? Ha ha, I have no dominant function, at least in how I systemazed it.*


----------



## Freya Violet (Dec 15, 2016)

*JUDGING FUNCTIONS*

*Introverted Thinking (Ti):*


*I am energised by analyzing different angles and I develop clear understandings of topics key principles using logical consistency. **4*

I quickly analyze how to improve even complex systems. *3*

*I enjoy learning theories and problem-solving, and as I've grown up I have come to appreciate developing basic frameworks to understand principles.** 4*

Although I may want to have a greater objective understanding of things, I see logical analysis as lacking in personal connection. *3*

I can be stubborn about adopted, and potentially over-simplified models, frameworks or understandings. *3*

I may be critical about principles, or get stuck in learned frameworks. * 3*

I may ignore principles until stressed out, and then follow misleading models. *2*

I can have extremes of ignoring clearly defined theories or adopting dogma. *1*

Total : 23

*Extraverted Thinking (Te):*


*I take a systematic approach to life, creating order where there is none. I structure my thoughts and things using logic and objective measures of success. **4*

I am great at keeping track of time, re-structuring what isn't working, and curbing emotions in order to reach goals. *3*

I enjoy practical diagrams and data overviews, as I've grown up I have come to appreciate time management and emotional control. *3.5*

*Although I may want to be more efficient, I find it difficult to stick to schedules. **4*

I can be stubborn with regards to the way things should be organised. *3*

*I may be critical about, or just about immobilized by lack of order and structure. **5*

I may ignore signs of inefficient order, and waste time trying to organise things when stressed. *3*

I can have extremes of highly subjective logic, and be prone to over-organising things and personal attacks. *2*
Total : 27.5


*Introverted Feeling (Fi):*


I automatically weigh significance of everything, differentiating and comparing relative worth and meaning to my inner values. *3*

I easily recognise what is important to myself and others, I am excellent at detecting phonies and deception. *2.5*

*I enjoy examining my inner values and acting on my own goals or causes that I deem worthwhile. **4*

Although I have strong beliefs that I think are right for everyone, I sometimes don't _really_ weigh up how important these beliefs are to myself. *2*

I sometimes may insist on certain values, and ignore how other people react to this. *2.5*

I may be critical about my own, and other peoples personal beliefs to the point I get stuck on them. *2*

I may start rigidly sticking to my belief system under stress in hope of success. *1*

I can have extremes of living out of limiting beliefs or not valuing anything as important at all.*1*
Total : 18


*Extraverted Feeling (Fe):*


I easily tune in to others needs, I recognise shared values and form harmonious connections. I validate, nurture, mentor or take care of others. *3*

In group settings, I create a sense of harmony and easily maintain relationships. *1*

I enjoy connecting with others and making them comfortable. *2*

Although I may feel responsible for others feelings, I sometimes struggle to find the right thing to say and can be perceived as being insensitive because of this. *3*

I sometimes may refuse to accept the effect I have on others, or the affect they have on me. *1*

*I may criticise group values and rebel against them. 3*

*I may ignore other peoples opinions and be disappointed by them when under stress. **4*

I can have extremes of indifference about how others feel about myself, or of feeling unloved.
*3*
Total : 20


*PERCEIVING FUNCTIONS*

*Introverted Sensing (Si):*


I know and accurately recall past details with tremendous ease, I am a storehouse of information, I carry past traditions on in order to secure the future. *1*

I easily recall relevant past data and find discrepancies, I enjoy traditions and like to learn from my role models. *2*

I enjoy researching interesting history and familiar sights, smells and tastes. As I've grown up, I've develop an appreciation for keeping traditions. *1*

Although I may want to keep reliable records, I become overwhelmed by details. At times, I experience moments of 'romantic nostalgia'. *3*

I can be stubborn about my memories, and how I believe they link to the present moment.*3*

I may focus more on negative past experiences, rather than positive ones. *3*

I may insist on tradition, but worry about insecurity. I may repeat rituals when stressed. *2*

I can have extremes of either ignoring the past, or getting stuck in it. *2*

Total : 17

*Extraverted Sensing (Se):*


I am amazingly present, in tune and in-sync with my immediate environment and the people in it, I quickly move for immediate results. *2*

I easily pick up environmental and people cues, and I enjoy fast pace and action. *1*

I am aware of physical surrounding and facts, as I've grown up I have come to enjoy and appreciate sports and/or other physical recreational activities. *2*

Although I may need tangible, real-world facts, I become overwhelmed by them. *2*

*I can become stubborn and insistent on my own facts, which can result in me resisting to go with the flow. ** 4*

*I may get caught up in facts and the present moment, so much so that I act impulsively. 4*

*I may misread reality and take impulsive action under stress. ** 4*

I can have extremes of either overindulging food and sports, or doing nothing. *3*
Total : 22

*
Introverted Intuition (Ni):*


I have a sense of knowing what the future will bring, I receive premonitions and behave accordingly. *3.5*

*I use insights to achieve goals, I see complete solutions and automatically know what to do. **4*

I enjoy imagining and conceptualizing, as I grow up I have become drawn to the mystic and symbolic. *2*

*Although I may be drawn to fulfill a dream of the future, I generally focus on the here and now - sudden insights seem to come to me out of nowhere. **4*

*I can be stubborn about my own insights, and I can also insist on something not happening. **4*

*I may feel immobilized by negative premonitions. **4*

*I may ignore signs that a vision is actually not working out the way I thought it would, and end up disappointed. **5*

*I can have extremes of taking wrong symbols as guideposts for life or resisting evidence of transformation. 5*
Total : 31.5


*Extraverted Intuition (Ne):*


I have a remarkable ability to generate interpretations of ideas, follow possibilities and spread an atmosphere of change. *3*

I like to explore multiple options and am able to relate seemingly unrelated ideas. I trust my imagination. *3*

I enjoy imaginative connections, I notice hidden meanings in things, as I've grown up I've learnt to be more welcoming of and open up to meaningful coincidences. *3*

Although I may want to see the hidden meanings in things or 'read between the lines', I may not want to spend the time it takes to formulate them. *1*

*I can be stubborn about recognising hidden meaning and connections. **4*

I may get off track with interconnections, and resist or be overwhelmed by other peoples multiple suggestions. *3*

I may ignore nuances and misinterpret situations when under stress. *2*

I can have extremes of over-reading negative implications or intentions where there are none.*2*
Total : 21


 I had some doubts about Ne, Fi and Si and was wondering if I'd be surprised if I actually went over things again since I've had some 'transformations' through some life experiences recently. ​


----------



## 14parceps (Dec 16, 2017)

Section 1:

I have a sense of knowing what the future will bring, I receive premonitions and behave accordingly. 3

I have a remarkable ability to generate interpretations of ideas, follow possibilities and spread an atmosphere of change. 3

I automatically weigh significance of everything, differentiating and comparing relative worth and meaning to my inner values. 4

Section 2:

I am great at keeping track of time, re-structuring what isn't working, and curbing emotions in order to reach goals. 3

I easily pick up environmental and people cues, and I enjoy fast pace and action. 5

I use insights to achieve goals, I see complete solutions and automatically know what to do. 4

I like to explore multiple options and am able to relate seemingly unrelated ideas. I trust my imagination. 4

Section 3:

I enjoy practical diagrams and data overviews, as I've grown up I have come to appreciate time management and emotional control. 4

I enjoy researching interesting history and familiar sights, smells and tastes. As I've grown up, I've develop an appreciation for keeping traditions. 5

I enjoy imagining and conceptualizing, as I grow up I have become drawn to the mysic and symbolic. 5

I enjoy imaginative connections, I notice hidden meanings in things, as I've grown up I've learnt to be more welcoming of and open up to meaningful coincidences. 4

I enjoy examining my inner values and acting on my own goals or causes that I deem worthwhile. 4


Section 4:

Although I may want to be more efficient, I find it difficult to stick to schedules. 4

Although I may want to keep reliable records, I become overwhelmed by details. At times, I experience moments of 'romantic nostalgia'. 5

Although I may need tangible, real-world facts, I become overwhelmed by them. 2

Although I have strong beliefs that I think are right for everyone, I sometimes don't really weigh up how important these beliefs are to myself. 2

Although I may feel responsible for others feelings, I sometimes struggle to find the right thing to say and can be perceived as being insensitive because of this. 4


Section 5:

I can be stubborn about adopted, and potentially over-simplified models, frameworks or understandings. 4

I can be stubborn with regards to the way things should be organised. 5

I can become stubborn and insistent on my own facts, which can result in me resisting to go with the flow. 5

I can be stubborn about recognising hidden meaning and connections. 2

I sometimes may insist on certain values, and ignore how other people react to this. 3

I sometimes may refuse to accept the effect I have on others, or the affect they have on me. 3


Section 6:

I may be critical about, or just about immobilized by lack of order and structure. 2

I may feel immobilized by negative premonitions. 1

I may get off track with interconnections, and resist or be overwhelmed by other peoples multiple suggestions. 5

I may be critical about my own, and other peoples personal beliefs to the point I get stuck on them. 4

I may criticise group values and rebel against them. 4


Section 7:

I may ignore principles until stressed out, and then follow misleading models. 1

I may ignore signs of inefficient order, and waste time trying to organise things when stressed. 1

I may insist on tradition, but worry about insecurity. I may repeat rituals when stressed. 1

I may misread reality and take impulsive action under stress. 4

I may start rigidly sticking to my belief system under stress in hope of success. 3

I may ignore other peoples opinions and be disappointed by them when under stress. 4


Section 8:

I can have extremes of ignoring clearly defined theories or adopting dogma. 5

I can have extremes of highly subjective logic, and be prone to over-organising things and personal attacks. 3

I can have extremes of either overindulging food and sports, or doing nothing. 4

I can have extremes of over-reading negative implications or intentions where there are none. 3


----------

